# Judge extends EchoStar order on ABC Family to March



## Guest (Jan 16, 2002)

LOS ANGELES, Jan 16 (Reuters) - A federal judge in Los Angeles has extended his temporary restraining order in Walt Disney Co.'s legal battle with satellite broadcaster EchoStar Communications Corp. over the ABC Family channel, forcing EchoStar to carry it through March 11.

*MORE*


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

I was really surprised to learn that it was DISH that asked for the continuance. I would have thought that they wanted the channel off the line-up ASAP for several reasons. Two that pop to mind are 

1)Customer relations. Up until recently, the programming on ABC Family has varied very little from that of the old, really bad, Fox Family channel. Since the first, this channel has been changing its programming for the better. The longer the channel hangs on the line-up, the more resistance customers are going to have to its disappearance.

2)One of the reasons (and it seems it was just a bunch of hooey now) dish gave for eliminating ABC Family was to recover some needed bandwidth for of the mandated channels. If this is the case, you want the channel gone ASAP! Continuing a case for 2 months is counter-productive.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

March 11th is coming...

Anyone taking any bets on if ABC Family stays or goes after March 11th?

I say it stays.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Hopefully it stays on!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

Hopefully it stays, I watch a few things on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

Todays the day. This thread was in the Archive but since it will be newsworthy I will move the thread back to the General Area.

I think that Dish and Disney will announce that they have dtruck a deal. I wouldn't be supprised to see ESPN Classic back soon as well.

I could be wrong though, it has happened before


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

I never like to see a channel get yanked, but I have not watched a single minute of programming on this channel (ABC Family) in 4 months. So I wouldn't miss it.

I say Disney will win their case forcing dish to keep the channel until the contract runs out. But that's it. Dish and Disney will not liss and make up.  

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

I believe that Charlie mentioned the other day that talks with Disney have changed for the best, and that things were looking up. We shall see, I am waiting for a press release anytime now.

And I have watch a lot of ABC Family (Mainly Who's Line Is It Anyways?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

Still no news on the issue at hand, but there is a backround story that is interesting

 Disney Bets on ESPN to Boost Company

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

Well, here's the latest news:

LOS ANGELES - A federal judge granted the ABC Family channel and Dish Network a week's delay in their ongoing legal battle at the request of both parties.

A court hearing scheduled Monday between The Walt Disney Co., ABC Family's parent, and Littleton, Colo.-based EchoStar Communications was postponed until March 12 by U.S. District Judge Gary A. Feess.

"Both parties asked the court to postpone it for a week in order to continue settlement discussions," said Eric Hollreiser, a spokesman for ABC Family.

*MORE*


----------

